# Sniper elite v2



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

anyone played the demo? :doublesho

I want! out 4th may.


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Pre-ordered yesterday, i'm getting bored of Battlefield 2 / 3 and this looks really good, can't wait to give it a go.


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Demo is good, I can see the slowmo kills getting a tad annoying after a while though.


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

I've played the demo, the slow mo's were good at first, now I'm bored of em!


----------



## Mr.Ry (Nov 14, 2011)

I have played the demo atleast 10 times..Sad ino but I love it!


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Is this going to be anything like Sniper: Ghost Warrior?

I really like the idea of a Sniper game, but that Ghost Warrior was a steaming pile of turd from what I seen.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Mr.Ry said:


> I have played the demo atleast 10 times..Sad ino but I love it!


:lol: me too. i keep trying to get gruesome kills. I got an ace one yesterday. The bullet went slo mo through a nazi head, the fragment came out the other side and hit the grenade on the belt of another fella behind him. BANG! :lol:

not played ghost warrior but this one is tricky on elite mode. having to account for wind and bullet drop at tiny targets miles away. it's right up my street and I'll be pre ordering I think.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Aye if its anything like Ghost Warrior it will be getting ignored.


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

Deano said:


> :lol: me too. i keep trying to get gruesome kills. I got an ace one yesterday. The bullet went slo mo through a nazi head, the fragment came out the other side and hit the grenade on the belt of another fella behind him. BANG! :lol:


Nothing more gruesome than this...






:doublesho


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Certi said:


> Nothing more gruesome than this...
> 
> Sniper Elite V2 Demo - Epic Pain in 3... 2... 1... - YouTube
> 
> :doublesho


That'll tickle!

I'm liking this game the more I see of it! :devil:


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

I'm not overly impressed with it tbh. It's alright, but nothing special. I might pick it up when it's going for around £10, certainly don't think it's worth £30-40.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

when you see the damage that sniper rifles do it pisses me off even more when i get hitmarkers on people in cod games :lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

well i just had my first blast on it and its ok.not instantly great,completely different to anything i have played in the fps genre.my first worrys come in the way of the stealth side of things,i dont mind a biot of stealth,i think sam fisher games had it pretty much right,but this seems like its going to be a **** load of stealth,a bit like metal gear solid.

for me its a £20 or less buy,£15 would be ideal.i certainly wouldnt pay full price.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I like it.Just played the demo.When it's less than £20 Ill get it.
I like the sneaking around and being quiet,sitting about waiting.
I try it in cod but no,it seems cod games require a certain "run around like a retard" mentality.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

PugIain said:


> it seems cod games require a certain "run around like a retard" mentality.


That's why my combat record isn't to bad on COD :lol: I don't mind the stealth games,but you want a bit of gun action as well don't you lol. I was laughing playing it before,as I was tagging people,not sure binoculars from WWII could do that,and in staed of putting them away I hit the right trigger,needless to say they came a running and my stealth mission was ****ed haha. £20 or less then maybe,full price? No thanks. I actually crawled through a chair as well,so object detection isn't bang on haha.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I dont mind a run about on black ops.Infact my favourite map on that is the not so subtle Nuke Town.
When that Sniper Elite is about £14/£15 Ill get it.


----------



## Mr.Ry (Nov 14, 2011)

Deano said:


> :lol: me too. i keep trying to get gruesome kills. I got an ace one yesterday. The bullet went slo mo through a nazi head, the fragment came out the other side and hit the grenade on the belt of another fella behind him. BANG! :lol:
> 
> not played ghost warrior but this one is tricky on elite mode. having to account for wind and bullet drop at tiny targets miles away. it's right up my street and I'll be pre ordering I think.


Awesome!!!:lol:


----------



## Buzz819 (Sep 30, 2008)

I've got to say you guys are getting ripped off at the moment, I just pre-ordered this off steam for the equivalent of 27GBP (I don't have a pound sign on my keyboard).

Why the price difference if it is all digital??

Buzz


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Looking around like you do I noticed HMV have it for £14.99 for the PC.

http://hmv.com/hmvweb/displayProduc...=awin&awinuid=882&affId=47868&WT.mc_id=101915


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Anyone got it yet? pre-ordered mine last week but it was only despatched today.
Should be with me tomorrow.
Simon


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

Got it, completed it, deleted it. It's probably the most boring game I've played in a long time. Graphically it's OK on 'ultra' setting, but the A.I is pretty poor and there's absolutely no variety to it. Every mission is exactly the same, you basically just use 1 gun throughout the entire game with the odd exception of using a silenced pistol. You can unlock 2 or 3 different sniper rifles, but they all feel, look and sound the exact same. The slow-mo bullet animation is cool at first, but quickly gets boring.

If you've got a big hard on for sniping and that's all you want to do then you might get a bit of enjoyment from it, but otherwise I'd leave it alone.






6/10

As I said earlier, it's not worth more than £10-15.


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

When you play online....is it actually possible to play other players online? far as i can see your teamed up with somebody else online to kill the 'computer' ?? i got this off amazon for £22 brand new


----------



## fbmbmx (Jun 16, 2012)

brilliant game pretty short though!


----------

